# Video: How I make an FP section



## Stevej72 (Mar 14, 2012)

One of my goals at work it so become an instructor.  One way I can prepare for that is to make some videos.  So I decided to tape the process that I go through to make a kitless fountain pen out of Casein.  

I ended  up with too  much video so decided to make one showing the process that I go through to make the section.  

Any comments, pro or con, are appreciated.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9AfZK9Hy8E

Thanks, Steve


----------



## yort81 (Mar 14, 2012)

Steve...that is AWESOME....where is the rest of the pen construction....  :~)   It's concise and to the point... some of the videos are very good....but you have to deal with 5 minutes of chat about their dog and grammar classes.

I look forward to more :~)


----------



## RichF (Mar 14, 2012)

Nice work Steve.  I think you did a great job explaining/demonstrating how to make a section.


----------



## Stevej72 (Mar 14, 2012)

yort81 said:


> Steve...that is AWESOME....where is the rest of the pen construction....  :~)   It's concise and to the point... some of the videos are very good....but you have to deal with 5 minutes of chat about their dog and grammar classes.
> 
> I look forward to more :~)



Thank you!  I am going to make separate videos for the section and the rest of the pen because I am limited to 15 minutes.

I got bit on my right hand by a dog yesterday and  can't hold my skew well enough to finish the pen at this time.  I am off work next Sunday and Monday so hopefully my hand will have healed enough to finish the pen.


----------



## PenMan1 (Mar 14, 2012)

Nice video, Steve. Very informative.


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 15, 2012)

Nice work Steve. Eliminates a lot of head scratching for some.


----------



## ctubbs (Mar 15, 2012)

Very informative video that clearly explains the process advertised.  The only problem I can come up with was when you moved the camera to show the threading.  Ideally, the move and shaking should have been edited out.  One of the best things about your video was the audio. You kept the mike close for good audio with very little outside sound to distract and no echo problems.  The material was well presented and concise.  Over all one of the top videos I have seen recently.
Charles


----------



## LL Woodworks (Mar 15, 2012)

Steve - Great work from 2 aspects 1) I have been studying to got "kitless" and this answered a lot of questions I had dealing with the section i.e. drill sizes, tap & dies, diameters etc. 2)  I was corporate trainer for years and you presented the information in a concise, informative manner.  Good work!  I look forward to the videos that complete the pen.  Only one suggestion, you might give a summary of tools that are either needed at the end or a preview of the tools you are going to use at the beginning i.e. drills sizes, tap sizes, die sizes.  Thanks for a very informative 13 minutes
-Lynn-


----------



## LL Woodworks (Mar 15, 2012)

Steve - Great work from 2 aspects 1) I have been studying to got "kitless" and this answered a lot of questions I had dealing with the section i.e. drill sizes, tap & dies, diameters etc. 2)  I was corporate trainer for years and you presented the information in a concise, informative manner.  Good work!  I look forward to the videos that complete the pen.  Only one suggestion, you might give a summary of tools that are either needed at the end or a preview of the tools you are going to use at the beginning i.e. drills sizes, tap sizes, die sizes.  Thanks for a very informative 13 minutes
-Lynn-


----------



## Stevej72 (Mar 15, 2012)

Thank you for the great comments.  Next video I'll try and remember to cut out any camera movement.  Also, will add a tool list before and maybe after the video.  Originally I was going to show the completed kitless pens that I've made and how I went from the El Grande sections to making my own, but with the length being 13 minutes I decided to eliminate that.  Maybe I could made that a separate video.


----------



## MartinPens (Mar 15, 2012)

Steve,

Thanks for making the video. It was very helpful and I'll definitely bookmark that one for when I venture into kitless.
Your camera did a good job auto focusing most of the time. I need to find a camera that will autofocus at close range. You might consider looking to see if there is a manual focus, so that when you are at the lathe you can set the focus for where the work is being done and it won't be thrown off by anything else in the frame. 
Sorry to hear about the dog bite. I hope it heals up quickly and I look forward to seeing the next video on the body of the pen.  

Regards

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## Jim Burr (Mar 15, 2012)

Bravo Steve!!! I downloaded it and will be saving it for future reference. I wish most of this could be done on a wood lathe:frown:...just one more thing to save up for!:wink:


----------



## Timebandit (Mar 15, 2012)

Jim Burr said:


> Bravo Steve!!! I downloaded it and will be saving it for future reference. I wish most of this could be done on a wood lathe:frown:...just one more thing to save up for!:wink:



Actually all of this can be done on a wood lathe...Check out every pen that i have posted on this form so far. Mini wood lathe and a Woodchuck Penpro. You do not need any of this to make a pen like this. You probably have all that you need.:wink::biggrin:


----------



## Stevej72 (Mar 15, 2012)

Jim, I was going to make the same point that Justin did.  These pens could have been made completely  on my wood lathe.  The main reason I use the metal lathe is when I want to turn a specific diameter such as for the tenon it makes it easier.


----------



## Jim Burr (Mar 15, 2012)

Stevej72 said:


> Jim, I was going to make the same point that Justin did.  These pens could have been made completely  on my wood lathe.  The main reason I use the metal lathe is when I want to turn a specific diameter such as for the tenon it makes it easier.



I said it before and I'll say it again...I wish someone in California was doing these...might as well start ordering stuff!


----------



## MartinPens (Mar 15, 2012)

Jim,

Sounds like you and I need to get busy. Actually I have my hands full with the Cigar Illusion pens, sooo... Lead the way Jim!

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## Old Lar (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks for the video.  I have been messing around with kit less pens and a video like this gives me inspiration and a little confidence.  I have completed my first, but it is for my eyes only.  Next one will be better.  Thanks again for the video!!


----------



## Stevej72 (Mar 15, 2012)

Old Lar said:


> Thanks for the video.  I have been messing around with kit less pens and a video like this gives me inspiration and a little confidence.  I have completed my first, but it is for my eyes only.  Next one will be better.  Thanks again for the video!!




You're welcome, Larry.  I know what you mean about the first ones, I thought the same thing but as I worked at it they became better and better.  I look forward to seeing your work at some point.


----------



## Jim Burr (Mar 15, 2012)

MartinPens said:


> Jim,
> 
> Sounds like you and I need to get busy. Actually I have my hands full with the Cigar Illusion pens, sooo... Lead the way Jim!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner



I'll try Martin! With the skills shown by Steve and others...I'll get the hang of it. I have Snap-on taps and dies...nothing I can use for pens so it's time to start buying more stuff. We were tasked with buying new uniforms...seems HLS changed what we need to wear for deployment so that was several hundred $$ last weekend. Making a list and checking it twice! Videos and pic's along the way:biggrin: And Steve...I made Chicken sausage with sun dried tomatoes, sage and a strong ale last night...hope they stand up to the brats!! Thanks for the video and inspiration!!


----------



## sbanen (Mar 15, 2012)

Nice flow and easy to follow. My only suggestion would be to mount the lathe better so that it doesn't move when cranking the tail stock. The rocking motion looks a bit amateurish. Sorry, you did ask for feedback.


----------



## Stevej72 (Mar 15, 2012)

sbanen said:


> Nice flow and easy to follow. My only suggestion would be to mount the lathe better so that it doesn't move when cranking the tail stock. The rocking motion looks a bit amateurish. Sorry, you did ask for feedback.



Steve, no need to apologize, that is a great observation.  I will figure out how to mount the lathe a little better.  Thank you!


----------



## Stevej72 (Mar 15, 2012)

Jim Burr said:


> MartinPens said:
> 
> 
> > And Steve...I made Chicken sausage with sun dried tomatoes, sage and a strong ale last night...hope they stand up to the brats!! Thanks for the video and inspiration!!
> ...


----------



## anthonyd (Mar 18, 2012)

Steve,

A fantastic job!

Tony


----------

